# Vote for me 2016



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is the back story, I made a post( drunk one at that  ) on a few diffrent forms, stating I was running for POUS in 2016... well that joke is kind of snow balling and I actually have several people that want me to run 

anyways here is the post...



> I'm going to run for POUS.
> 
> Here is my platform.
> 
> ...


So can I count on your support.

PS right now this is a joke, after 2012, it might not be.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

i find this highly offensive


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL that's funny. 
Don't think i'd support your campaign, but it did make me laugh!


----------

